

Ask HN: What kind of non disclosure agreement should I consider - pi5

We are friends and located half way across the globe, while we do not see location as a constraint initially, what should I consider before discussing a startup idea with a potential co-founder. Both of us are technical and the startup primarily targets people in his&#x2F;her geographical area.
Does having any kind of non-disclosure agreement makes sense or is it even worth it? We have known each other for a while now and I do not wish to being up something useless, but at the same time want to safeguard the concept or whatever we build on top of that.
======
maxmcd
You might want to read this:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html)

